# Leaving hedgie alone for a few days...?



## Ash88

I'm leaving on Tuesday morning with my boyfriend to spend Christmas with his family. We sadly can't take my little one with, for a number of reasons  I feel terrible about it, but there is nothing I can do.

We will be gone for about a week, now this is the fist time that we are leaving her for such a period and there are a few things that I was wondering if someone could please help me get some reassurance on; 

1) She is still young and she is still getting use to us - with us not being around for "so long".... how might it affect her when we get back? I.e. will she become more fearful again? Will she not like to be stroked? Will the small amount of progress we have made take a step backwards?
2) What is the best way to go about "preparing" her, apart from making sure she has enough food and water?


Thanks!


----------



## nikki

this may seem like a silly question....but you are having someone look after her aren't you?, You aren't leaving her all alone for a week??


----------



## Ash88

We don't have anyone really.... everyone is away for the holidays.


----------



## Ash88

But I am sure that we can make a plan....


----------



## nikki

is there anyway to board her at the vets or can someone take her home while you're away? what if the heat goes out? Are you traveling by car? if so she can probably go with you. I'm going away for only 3 days and have someone to come stay at the house...


----------



## Nancy

You cannot leave her alone even for one night. There are so many things that can go wrong especially at this time of year. 

What if your power goes off or the heater malfunctions and she attempts hibernation. She'll be dead before you get back.

Food left out for that length of time will go stale and water goes skunky after the second day. What if she spills her water or the bottle clogs or she poops in food and or water. 

Do not leave her alone! If you can't find someone to care for her, board her at the vets or some petstores offer boarding. Where do you live. We can give you some ideas depending on your location.


----------



## Ash88

Trust me, I really don't want to leave her alone !!  
I am in Portugal


----------



## nikki

Ash88 and I spoke at length off-forum about her problem, and have come up with some possible options for her. She really cares about her little girl and never wanted to leave her alone she just needed some help coming up with some options.


----------



## Mika

You CANNOT leave her alone even for a all day and night. If you give her enought of food for the week, she could eat all the food in two days and she could be sick. And then, if she eats all her food, she won't have food for the rest of the week. And the water... hedgehog drink a lot. In two days, my hedgies can drink all their botle.

So you need a babysitter or you have to bring her with you.


----------

